# Erste HD 4870 X2 2GB gelistet



## Overlocked (1. August 2008)

*In einem tschechischen Onlineshop ist AMDs kommende highend Karte für rund 360€ zu haben.*

Glücklicherweise sind dort auch die Spezifikationen der Dual GPU Karte zu sehen. Laut der Angaben taktet die Karte auf immerhin 750MHz Chiptak. 1500MHz werden als Shadertakt angegeben. Dort ist auch der Takt des GDDR5 Speichers zu finden, denn dieser läge bei 1800MHz.

Onlineshop LINK

Im selben Shop gibt es mittlwerweile auch eine HD4870 1GB. Der Single GPU Karte sind die selben Spezifikationen wie ihrer große Schwester zu eigen. Hier beläuft sich der Preis aber nur auf rund 210€.

Onlineshop LINK

(Quelle: VR-Zone : Technology Beats - Home)


----------



## REtender (1. August 2008)

Joa falls das alles stimmt nette karten,naja wenn ich zum b-day genug Geld bekomme werde ich mir die X2 kaufen weil dadurch spare ich im Winter viel heizkosten denke ich mal  bei den hohen Öl Preisen...Ich bin vor allem mal gespannt wie sich die X2 in UT3 schlägt im Vergleich zur 280 GTX


----------



## push@max (2. August 2008)

PCGH hat jedoch bereits wieder die Microruckler bei der X2 bewiesen, also hat ATI das immer noch nicht im Griff 

Der Preis ist auch deutlich unter den bisherigen Spekulationen, war aber zu erwarten, weil Nvidia für seine GTX280 auch "nur" 330€ verlangt und es dort keine Probleme mit Microrucklern und nicht angepassten Treibern gibt.


----------



## nfsgame (2. August 2008)

Jetzt scheint die Seite down zu sein


----------



## monster23 (6. August 2008)

*

Mittlerweile ist die Karte ja auch in Österreich gelistet, knappe 400€, ein echter Kampfpreis. Ich bin schon gespannt was Nvidia gegen zu setzen hat, ob der 200b reich?
* 
http://www.czechcomputer.cz/product.jsp?artno=57881&localelang=en_US


----------



## bobby (6. August 2008)

mhh werde wohl bei 360 euro für die ati-karte demnächst zuschlagen echt sehr guter preis für die leistung


----------



## Boardi05 (6. August 2008)

solange die microruckler nicht weg sind kauf ich mir sicher keine 2GPU karte, die HD4870 1GB ist hoffentlich gleich schnell wie die 280GTX !?


----------



## niLe (6. August 2008)

> PCGH hat jedoch bereits wieder die Microruckler bei der X2 bewiesen, also hat ATI das immer noch nicht im Griff



Die Situation hat sich zumindest schon mal wesentlich gebessert, wenn man die 3xxx Serie mit der 4xxx Serie vergleicht. Zudem widersprechen dann solche Aussagen dem:




			
				sampsa@xs schrieb:
			
		

> Good news! I can confirm that based on my own tests microstuttering is gone on R700!
> 
> I've tested with R700 (ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2) and R680 (ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2) in Crysis (1600x1200 and High settings). I used Fraps and enabled Frametimes logging. I recorded 2 seconds from exactly the same point in game (loaded from save game). Based on my recorded data, with ATI Radeon HD 3870 X2 frames are rendered after ~21,5 and every other frame after ~49,5 ms. With ATI Radeon HD 4870 X2 all framres are rendered after ~ 21,9 ms.


----------



## KTMDoki (6. August 2008)

niLe schrieb:


> Die Situation hat sich zumindest schon mal wesentlich gebessert, wenn man die 3xxx Serie mit der 4xxx Serie vergleicht. Zudem widersprechen dann solche Aussagen dem:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hast du eine Quelle? Gibt es Screens davon?
Beim PCGH-Test haben sie gesagt, dass es noch Mikroruckler gibt, diese jedoch verbessert worden sind...


----------



## push@max (9. August 2008)

Hmm, also die Karte ist schon eine Wucht, aber ich weiss nicht ob ich immer Lust hätte, auf die neusten Treiber zu warten und zu hoffen, dass das Spiel dann richtig von der zweiten GPU profitiert.

Gibt es schon ein paar Anhaltspunkte in Sachen Energieverbrauch im Vergleich zur GTX?


----------



## Hardrunner (10. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise sind dort auch die Spezifikationen der Dual GPU Karte zu sehen. Laut der Angaben taktet die Karte auf immerhin 750MHz Chiptak. 1500MHz werden als Shadertakt angegeben. Dort ist auch der Takt des GDDR5 Speichers zu finden. Dieser läge bei 1800MHz, was im ersten Moment recht unwahrscheinlich ist.



ich schätze der shadertakt ist 1500mhz weil 2Gpus mit 750 rechnnen genau wirds beim speicher sein. echt ne schöne karte zum benchen etc  zum spielen reicht mir die 4870. crysis ultra high + 8AA egde auf 1280*1024 mit über 45fps


----------



## NV_FAN (13. August 2008)

Seit einigen Stunden gibt es die 4870 X² in einigen Shop´s darunter auch Alternate


----------



## Bennz (13. August 2008)

Hardrunner schrieb:


> ich schätze der shadertakt ist 1500mhz weil 2Gpus mit 750 rechnnen genau wirds beim speicher sein. echt ne schöne karte zum benchen etc  zum spielen reicht mir die 4870. crysis ultra high + 8AA egde auf 1280*1024 mit über 45fps



2x750 chip + 2x1500 shader + 2x1800 speicher

der speicher wird bei denen effektiv angegeben.


----------



## AranoiT (13. August 2008)

die kommt in mein 2ten rechner : Kleiser-Tech - Club 3D HD4870 X2 2048MB D-VG01622


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Mir definitv zu teuer die Karte. 900DM für ne Garfikkarte


----------



## xTc (13. August 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mir definitv zu teuer die Karte. 900DM für ne Garfikkarte



Mh, als die GTX280 raus war, war es genau das selbe. 

Trotz allen Kritiken, ich spiele echt mit den Gedanken an solch einer Karte. Werde aber trotzdem noch etwas abwarten. Der Preis ist einfach noch zu hoch. Es werden ja ca. 450 Euro fällt.

Bei einem Preis unterhalbd 320 bis 350 Euro wird die Sache interessant. Und dennoch denke ich das eine GTX280 in Kombination mit einem Hybrid-SLI-Chipsatz die bessere Lösung ist.

Ich hoffe das ATI noch etwas "Nachbessern" kann.


Gruß


----------



## kmf (13. August 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> *In einem tschechischen Onlineshop ist AMDs kommende highend Karte für rund 360€ zu haben.*
> 
> Glücklicherweise sind dort auch die Spezifikationen der Dual GPU Karte zu sehen. Laut der Angaben taktet die Karte auf immerhin 750MHz Chiptak. 1500MHz werden als Shadertakt angegeben. Dort ist auch der Takt des GDDR5 Speichers zu finden. Dieser läge bei 1800MHz, was im ersten Moment recht unwahrscheinlich ist.
> 
> ...


Zum einen ist der Status der 1GB Karte

Delivery date: unknown

und bei der 2GB Karte

Delivery date: underway

zum anderen hätte ich sehr große Skrupel in einem ausländischen Shop so eine Karte zu bestellen. Zumindest bei Vorauszahlung.


----------



## riedochs (13. August 2008)

Es wird genug geben die das machen


----------



## Xerver (17. August 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> ...aber ich weiss nicht ob ich immer Lust hätte, auf die neusten Treiber zu warten und zu hoffen, dass das Spiel dann richtig von der zweiten GPU profitiert...Gibt es schon ein paar Anhaltspunkte in Sachen Energieverbrauch im Vergleich zur GTX?



das würde mich auch Interessieren da ich mir demnächst einen neuen rechner zusammen stelle und die HD 4870 X2 mit 2gb sicherlich ein mögliches bauteil wäre^^

MfG

Xerver


----------



## push@max (18. August 2008)

Xerver schrieb:


> das würde mich auch Interessieren da ich mir demnächst einen neuen rechner zusammen stelle und die HD 4870 X2 mit 2gb sicherlich ein mögliches bauteil wäre^^
> 
> MfG
> 
> Xerver



Dann vergiss nicht, dir ein leistungsstarkes Netzteil und Ohrstöpsel gleich mitzubestellen


----------

